# Big Lots treasure trove of knives



## Grenadier (Jul 21, 2008)

When someone mentions the word "Big Lots," we tend to think of a store that sells surplus / secondhand / refurbished merchandise at dirt cheap prices.  

Despite this perception (which is mostly true), I decided to take a peek at the local Big Lots near my home, and found a bunch of lockback knives on sale, for 5 bucks apiece.  

These weren't the typical junk knives that you see at the gun shows for 7-8 bucks.  Instead, there were a good helping of Smith and Wesson Extreme Ops folding knives that have the aluminum handles on them (normally 20 bucks apiece), along with their "Homeland Security" knives (normally 25 bucks apiece), as well as their rubber gripped folders (normally 15 bucks apiece).  

Each of them were the real thing, not forgeries, and have the nice razor sharp edge on them.  Not bad for 5 bucks each!  

While I'm 54 dollars poorer after this weekend, at least I feel a bit less saddened by the fact that I missed out on the local gun show last week.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 21, 2008)

At our local Big Lots they had some wavemaster punching bags, they where selling them for $25.00 a piece so I bought a couple of them went back later that dya and they where all gone. I was going to go a head and buy the rest of them. For that price where could you go wrong.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow - I'm SO there.


----------



## jkembry (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info...looks like a trip to "Big Lots" is in order.


----------



## Ninjamom (Jul 21, 2008)

Grenadier, if anyone but you had recommended that I go look at the knives at 'Big Lots'.......

Thanks for the heads-up! (_Ninjamom quickly gets the car keys and heads off to Big Lots_).


----------



## arnisador (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks! I never looked into one before!


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Jul 21, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> At our local Big Lots they had some wavemaster punching bags, they where selling them for $25.00 a piece so I bought a couple of them went back later that dya and they where all gone. I was going to go a head and buy the rest of them. For that price where could you go wrong.


 
NO WAY!!  I wish our Big Lots would have had those!  I would have cleaned them out.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 22, 2008)

The only S&W knives that don't suck are the ones with a frame-lock...


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks like I'll have to find a Big Lots somewhere near me and check the store out
thanks for the information


----------

